# SnagIt v7 - FREE



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

A lot of people around the office use this, so I thought I'd pass it on.

The publisher (TechSmith) has opted to release the v7 version for free - not sure how long they'll continue to do so.

*Download SnagIt v7:*
http://www.labnol.org/software/down...al-number/1841/

*Registration Keys:*
http://www.techsmith.com/snagit/ukdn.asp

_*(this has been placed in this section because most of the time it is used to capture web pages)*_


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Should I report this as :4spam: 








It sounds useful. If I download it am I going to want to pay for the upgrade 'cos I can't afford it? :grin:


----------

